

Is Posterous the New TwitPic? - crsmith
http://mashable.com/2009/05/26/posterous-twitter/

======
jmtame
i would go as far as to say it's the new wordpress. it's incredibly simple and
easy to use. they should make the transition easy though (batch import
wordpress articles).

------
tophat02
Posterous is what a startup should be: simple enough that it really needs no
hype to promote it. To wit: it's not even the new "currency" of anything! :)

------
Tichy
TwitPic is quite annoying with the banner ad that displays almost as
prominently as the photos.

------
j2d2
Someone should build twitter using the tumblr API.

